# Vacuum bags



## Steve H (May 4, 2018)

Few days ago I went to seal up my latest haul of smoked cheese. Open my last box of food saver rolls And found them useless. They were full of creases and folds. :(
So, I went on line and found this pack of two rolls of 8" wide by fifty feet each 4mil thick bags for 18.95 with free shipping. The reviews all point to be that this product works very well. The shipping was very fast. Got them in two days. I'll be using them Saturday. Has anyone else tried these?


----------



## crazymoon (May 4, 2018)

SH, Never used them but they look like normal bags !


----------



## one eyed jack (May 4, 2018)

I have had Food Saver brand bags fail, several times, and I bought a double roll of bargain bags from Amazon once,  (Not sure if they were the brand you bought, it's been too long).  I had to throw the bargain bags away.  Tried to get them to seal and hold 4 or 5 times.  Finally got disgusted and threw the remainder in the recycle bin.

I buy only Food Saver brand, now, and say a little prayer every time I use them.  I also check the freezer regularly to make sure that the seals are holding.

To Crazymoons point;  The bargain bags I bought looked exactly like Food Saver brand bags.  I had no visual clue that they were inferior.


----------



## archeryrob (May 4, 2018)

I have been ordering the the same bags also. I also order 6" and 8" bags. The 6" don't seem to work for much except making slicing deer hams and chipped breasts. I have use the 8" and 11" and they work great and the price is good also.

The only thing some people might not like is they won't fit in the food saver bag storage area. You need to save the empty rolls and roll 25' on to an empty roll. You might want to split it up smaller, but I don;t and just deal with it. It packs loosely for me but after using it a little once they fit in the storage areas.

Walmart is selling 2 16' rolls for $11.45 (32')  $.36 a foot
These same bags is 11" and 100' are $17.89 @ $.18 a foot.

Seems like a no brainer to me.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 4, 2018)

I buy my bags from Vacuum Sealers Unlimited have had no problems with them Lisa is also a member on the forum. May not be the cheapest bags but then you get what you pay for.

Warren


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 4, 2018)

We buy Zip-lock brand.  Works great.  No problems.  We buy them at Walmart.


----------



## Gwanger (May 4, 2018)

Steve H said:


> Few days ago I went to seal up my latest haul of smoked cheese. Open my last box of food saver rolls And found them useless. They were full of creases and folds. :(
> So, I went on line and found this pack of two rolls of 8" wide by fifty feet each 4mil thick bags for 18.95 with free shipping. The reviews all point to be that this product works very well. The shipping was very fast. Got them in two days. I'll be using them Saturday. Has anyone else tried these?
> 
> 
> ...


I have also found it difficult to use some new food saver bags, the problem was they would not seal, so I started to wrinkle up the top of bag where you would make seal and create some wrinkles in bag and then they work fine.


----------



## Rings Я Us (May 4, 2018)

Bought a box of these the other day. .36¢ a ft. 8"+11" . 1st time ever buying them. Will look for a deal next time.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 4, 2018)

I get mine from Lisa too, the only thing that irks me is her shipping charges. So you have to wait until you have about a $200 order to justify the shipping. The last bunch of bags I got were from https://www.webstaurantstore.com, they have real high quality bags & a lot of other good stuff & most of the time the shipping is free or very minimal.
Al


----------



## old sarge (May 4, 2018)

Wondering if some of the sealing failures can be attributed to needing to replace the heating strip.


----------



## pushok2018 (May 4, 2018)

Steve H,
for last 18 months I use only this, same brand - Food VacBags. Order them on Amazon with free shipping. 6x50 & 8x50. Never had a problem using them with my Weston Pro-2300.


----------

